

Sperm Grown in a Dish - Anon84
http://www.technologyreview.com/biomedicine/37073/?ref=rss&a=f

======
kenthorvath
A much more intriguing and Gattaca-esque approach would be to use this to
genetically engineer disease-free children. In the future, you won't have to
screen for Tay-Sachs or Cystic Fibrosis, you could just eliminate it from the
germline.

Of course, eliminating diseases is one thing, adding features is quite another
ethical bag of worms.

